# Gebrochenen  LCD Bildschirm reparieren



## OriginalTombo (9. März 2015)

Guten Tag,

mein 23,6 Zoll LG TV LCD ist heute umgefallen und hats dabei so stark erwischt dass das LCD Display gebrochen ist und unten rechts nun alles Farbenfroh flackert und voller Streifen ist. Sieht aus wie eine gesprungene Glasscheibe, jedoch ist die Abdeck Scheibe unbeschädigt, kein Sprung, nichts.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dies zu reparieren? Sollte ich mir noch Hoffnung machen oder besser gleich Zeit sparen und einen neuen Bestellen?
LG Reparatur ist bereits informiert worden, warte noch auf Antwort

Grüße,

Tom


----------



## denrusl (9. März 2015)

Würde ich Munter als Totalschaden beschreiben. Such dir schonmal nen neuen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2015)

Mit Reparieren wird es leider nichts. Da musst du wohl einen neuen Monitor kaufen.
Aber warte erstmal auf die Antwort von LG.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2015)

Ist halt die Frage in wie weit man die Schutzschicht vom Display trennen kann und ob am Rand das Display nicht doch einen Schaden genommen hat. Ich glaube kaum sich ein Austausch des Displays lohnt von den Kosten her. Ich glaube da kannst du den vor die Tür stellen und gleich einen neuen Monitor kaufen oder was aus 2. Hand


----------



## XyZaaH (9. März 2015)

Was willst du bitte an einem 23 Zoll TV reparieren???


----------

